# What a win!!!



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

This team is playin so well. Franie Williams is a player!!!!! Isiah has really sparked this team! amazing.. now 13-19. we are gettin there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Scary how a change can get a team playing like this. Needless to say I am much more enjoying watching the Knicks play then before. 

Since when have the Knicks displayed so much offense and uptempo game. 

Where has this been Chaney? :upset:


----------



## 50-CENT (Aug 16, 2003)

did t-mac play?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

He got injured in the first...

Frankie plays great again


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

he got injured with 0 points.

Nice win for the Knicks another good game for KVH.

Good Luck tommorrow....BTW Wade will play tommorow.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>50-CENT</b>!
> did t-mac play?


You should be able to tell he got injured just by looking at the score. He wouldn't let that happen.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> he got injured with 0 points.
> 
> Nice win for the Knicks another good game for KVH.
> ...


I know, that should be a good game. I love watching wade play, he amazes me everytime. This will be a huge test for Frank Williams, his offense and passing has to stay the same and he has to play good defense on Wade which will be really tough. I like Frank Wills, but I think ward will see some extra pt tonight because Wade is going to be tough. I hope the Knicks can stay inspired and win another one tonight, but I know the Heat will come out trying to redeem themselves. This is going to be a good game, cant wait.


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> 
> 
> You should be able to tell he got injured just by looking at the score. He wouldn't let that happen.




T-Mac wasn't injured, just his pride..I think he made up being hurt so he wouldn't be blamed for the loss...Even his own team mates are getting tired of his act...He was held to no points in the 1st quarter and his team was down by 14..Then he goes down..Come on...Magic fans need to realize mentally he cannot handle what you guys want him to handle...


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> think he made up being hurt so he wouldn't be blamed for the loss


And I think you're an utter fool. No wait, I know you are. Yeah, he just pretended to be hurt so he wouldn't be blamed for the loss that they recieved *in the 1st quarter* of a game. To a team they can usually beat. I guess some people just aren't born with brains.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Didn't Tmac talk some noise at the beginning of the season regarding our team?

Also TheMagic, why would you call someone an utter fool, than proceed to insult them rather than point out the flaws in their logic.

It makes it seem like the stance you took is indefensible.


----------

